# Teflon/plumber's tape or grease?



## Khuan (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it okay to use teflon tape instead of grease on threaded parts? If it is, which parts (e.g. BB, pedals, hubs)? If not, what problems can it cause?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

I used it once on a BB that creaked a lot. It did no damage. Also didn't do a lot of good, it still creaked. But I have heard that it has silenced some BBs.

It's harder to wipe away than grease when you're servicing stuff, but not a complete PITA.

The only real problem it can cause is when you go looking for it to fix the plumbing and you've used it all on the BB.

Grumps


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've used plumber's tape successfully on a creaking BB, but, like UG said, YMMV


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Use both. I use the tape wrapped tightly then a light coating of grease on top of the tape and also grease the threads of the BB as well just to be safe. Works great.


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

If everything is as it should be on a bike, you shouldn't be creaking with a greased bottom bracket. If you have to use teflon tape, then something's wrong- either with your bottom bracket shell or the cups of the bottom bracket. There are so many hokey fixes that people use to "fix" problems in internet-land, it's amazing. Plumber's tape has no place on a bike, whatsoever. If you have to "adjust" the threads due to a mismatching of thread pitch compatibility, then something's wrong. We're not talking about a shower head or p-trap here. But since others have done it, that has to make it an acceptable solution.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is it ok? sure, but why?


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I was only recently told about this tip by a very well known and very respected frame builder of 30+ years who has several national and olympic medals won on his frames. The point of the tape is to create a positive seal not to cure the poor fit of a junk BB. The teflon tape works great to create a smooth interface with the threads and is used on much heavier pipe fittings than shower heads. I'm gonna guess you're not a plumber or a frame builder or you'd not be running your mouth...


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

A "positive seal"? Really?

A "smooth interface"? Really?

Last time I checked, as long as a bike is constructed and finished properly, there's no need for teflon tape. Also, as long as the framebuilder didn't put too much torch on a bottom bracket and warp it (which takes a lot of work, since the bottom bracket is the biggest heatsink on the bike), and then he faced the bottom bracket to the correct width and then chased the threads, that's all you need. And that's all you'll need for a "smooth interface" with a greased bottom bracket. 

I'm sure that you misunderstood something as you were being all fan-boy towards the framebuilder (are we talking Slawta or Yamaguchi here?) and only heard certain things as you were basking in his rock-star status. And I'd be more than willing to bet that the frames that were ridden to Medals didn't have tape on the threads. But what do I know about either plumbing or framebuilding. 

Probably a lot more than you think. Or at least a lot more than you.


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh and one last thing... Positive seal? Yes. Smooth interface? Yes. Why don't you try it before you get so hostile.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

Plumbers tape is used to make a tapered thread fitting watertight. Without it, it's harder to tighten sufficiently, and even if you do, some water will be forced out the (fairly coarse) threads when the system is pressurized. I've heard old-time plumbers (before teflon tape and pipe dope) used to lay a waxed thread in the grooves of the pipe threads to do the same thing. 

A BB isn't tapered and the fitting doesn't need to hold water pressure anyway. The stuff is way too thin to fix any thread problems. You're probably better off with grease, but PTFE tape will certainly act as a lubricant.


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

I never said that I know more than everyone else, but I appreciate your resignation. Feel free to use as much teflon tape as you'd like- on the bottom bracket cups, pedal spindles, rear derailleur bolt, etc. You can have all kinds of positive seals, and your smooth interfaces will be the raddest.


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

From installing dozens of BB's over the years on all types of frames of all types of quality and finish I have not had as smooth of a feel between the BB and the BB shell threads as I have had using the tape plus grease. Its as simple as that. If you don't know more than everyone else then don't speak outside of your depth. I don't advocate using tape on every threaded part on a frame but with regards to the BB's in my experience it seems to work really well and certainly doesn't harm anything so unless you have tried it yourself and it caused your balls to shrivel up and your frame to disintegrate underneath you I simply don't get your hostility. This is a forum for riders seeking and giving information to help each other out not for noob wannabe grandstanders to flex all they think they know. If you don't think its a good idea then don't do it and shut up about it.


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm the noob? Really? The last time I was in the "dozens" of bottom bracket installations, Clinton was in his first term in office, and OJ was being driven around in his white Ford Bronco (I remember it, as I was watching in on my day off from the bike shop). Since then, I have yet to install, or see an installation of a bottom bracket with teflon tape. If you really want to play with the big boys regarding bike building, why don't you get some cutting oil, some taps, and chase a bottom bracket the correct way. Then you'll see what a "positive seal" and "smooth interface" is all about. (hint: there's no teflon tape involved)

And you're right, this is a forum for riders seeking and giving information to help out, not some shadetree mechanic preaching his technique as gospel. Your expertise is based in your experiences, and that clearly shows. Maybe, after years and years of working on bikes (on all types of frames of all types of quality and finish), you too can dole out worthwhile information, not some sort of jerry-rigged dribble while claiming information superiority.

Is there some other aspect of bike repair you'd like clarified by me? I would be more than willing to pose an better and real-world (and correct) alternative to your technique. After all, some of us worked on bikes before the world of cartridge bottom brackets and STI levers. But what do I know. I'm a noob, right?

But feel free to use your teflon tape. Better yet, roll up to a high-end bike shop and show them your installation. I'm sure that they'll be impressed.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Khuan said:


> Is it okay to use teflon tape instead of grease on threaded parts? If it is, which parts (e.g. BB, pedals, hubs)? If not, what problems can it cause?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure how it works on BB's, but it sure will cause a pizzing match on the internet. 

I doubt teflon tape could do any harm. I prefer an anti-seize compound on bottom brackets and pedals to prevent corrosion between dissimilar metals.


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

It's not really a pissing match if someone knows what they're talking about and someone who doesn't. 



redpoint510 said:


> I want to remove my BB and tape and regrease the threads to try to cure a creaking noise and I don't have the plastic tool needed to remove the plastic center cap on the non drive crank arm that threads into the spindle.


So someone who doesn't have basic tools is an expert all of a sudden? Where's the mention of teflon tape? Come on, sometimes a spade is a spade.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

ladies...ladies...you're _both_ beautiful...

to the O.P. - I just applied some teflon to the pedal threads on my bike. Even when properly greased it seems that it doesn't take long to get grit in those threads. I haven't tried tape before, but thought I would give it a shot to see if it made any difference. As others have mentioned, it may not necessarily fix your problem, but it's not going to damage anything or make the problem worse either, so it might be worth trying.


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like someone is upset...

I have not preached anything as gospel. I only agreed with a suggestion made by another poster. I simply passed along information on a tip I was given by someone with way more experience that I have and I happen to trust in what they say. 

I'm sure that you have installed zillions of BB's working at your high zoot shop in anytown USA which makes you much cooler than me and probably most people here on the forums. 

I'm not really sure why you are so hostile about this topic though. I will guess that you have some type of control issues and way too much time on your hands. Your high zoot shop is probably empty because it employs people with personality disorders just like you who alienate all but the few "super click" customers who ride their lame full carbon this or that's that have even less personality than you do and are group ride hero's.

Knowing nothing about me or my acumen with bicycles I'm not sure why you're being so insulting. I don't own taps because I really don't have enough frequent use for them and I have access to a frame builder who is always happy to help me out with chasing threads or pressing the occasional headset for me and they are far more experienced with chasing threads than I am so I prefer to have them do it. Having said that I find that even after chasing the threads using the tape with grease feels way smoother than with grease alone so I prefer to use it, especially on aluminum. My two most recent builds were aluminum and on my personal bike I used only grease for the initial build and after a recent tear down to clean and regrease the BB I used the tape and grease on the threads and it was a much nicer feel reinstalling the cups than with grease alone after a fresh chase. 

I'm sure a stud like yourself, who works in a bike shop, hasn't ridden an aluminum frame since OJ was found innocent so I apologize again for not being very cool...

Every other poster on these forums "works in a shop" so you can say anything and it could be untrue. Working in a shop does not make you more skilled than someone working from their home it just means you probably work on more Roadmaster's and Next's with shifting and braking problems. 

There is however an aspect of bike repair I'd like clarified by you. I noticed in another posting you asked if there was a lockring on a BB...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184126
If you are gifted with mechanical knowledge why would you even ask such a NOOB question? Because you are a NOOB or because even though you work in a shop you're really nothing special.

Clearly you did not pay proper attention to my original post on this topic otherwise you would have not said I was "preaching my technique as gospel". Only after you felt the need to blast me personally did I bother to defend my information. Only noob's act like you and since you've only been a member since this Aug. and don't know if there is a lockring on a typical BB with a large and clear picture, I can only assume that in fact you are a noob.

Now get back to that rusty Huffy on your stand and learn to be nicer stud.


----------



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

Teflon tape won't hurt anything, it's quite inert. I use it on all of our bikes before I hear a creak. So I never hear a creak. I also use grease on the frame shell and the BB thread, so I have both. 

I don't agree with the argument that if things fit right, you wouldn't need tape. Actually, if things fit "right", would probably be a Class 5 thread fit (subtle thread overlap and deformation on assembly), you wouldn't need anything. Of course, they would seize together from fretting corrosion... 

By the way, "plumbers tape" is that metal strap with holes in it  I probably wouldn't try that.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Opus51569 said:


> ladies...ladies...you're _both_ beautiful...


Nah, they're both fugly. But I'd still hit it anyway. 

Yo, internet tough guys, as soon as y'alls done with yer little slap fest, stf up and bend over so's I can show ya ma "smooth interface". And note, I will _not_ be using "a light coating of grease"


freakin' amateurs...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Andrea, did you know that "plummer's tape" is metal strapping with holes in it that you use to hang a pipe to a floor joist?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Teflon tape, grease on threads, living in perfect harmony.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Pancho's Balls said:


> ........ If you have to use teflon tape, then something's wrong- either with your bottom bracket shell or the cups of the bottom bracket.........


Being a long time ti frame rider, about the first thing I learned was that teflon tape would eliminate the little creak often heard from the bottom bracket on ti frames.

I've used the tape on four different frames BEFORE I heard the creak, just so I wouldn't have to remove the BB in case it did creak. Call it preventative maintenance.

I've also found I can put 4-5 wraps of tape on to make it real snug.

BTW - these were all high end frames and bottom brackets. 

I recently had to remove and re-wrap one of my bottom brackets after hearing a click/creak coming from that area. Worked perfectly. 

Based on the torque I put on the crank, I'm not surprised the teflon tape squeezed out after a year.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Masters of the search engines you are.


----------



## GTDave (May 17, 2002)

I once fixed the leaky tap on a keg of Bass Ale with teflon tape. It made me a hero...a drunk and happy hero.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jupiterrn said:


> Masters of the search engines you are.


This thread needs boobies at this point.


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried the stuff with the holes in it but it ruined my BB cups and shell... The teflon works much better and won't cut you either


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Tone it down you two. Don't make me pull this car over. . . .


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Pancho's Balls said:


> And you're right, this is a forum for riders seeking and giving information to help out, not some shadetree mechanic preaching his technique as gospel. Your expertise is based in your experiences, and that clearly shows. Maybe, after years and years of working on bikes (on all types of frames of all types of quality and finish), you too can dole out worthwhile information, not some sort of *jerry-rigged *dribble while claiming information superiority.


How'ed I get dragged into this?   

BTW, I have never used TT on my BB, but Duct Tape and Bailing wire has gotten me to the finish of a few centurys... but I don't recomend it... :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Tone it down you two. Don't make me pull this car over. . . .


Here ya go Coolio


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Gotta love the I'm right and you're not threads.

Len


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Marc said:


> This thread needs boobies at this point.


Don't we all.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My bottom bracket is Shimano so I don't need no stinkin' tape or grease like those lousy Campy bottom brackets.


----------



## GTDave (May 17, 2002)

Wouldn't be complete without one of these


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Pancho's Balls needs some support here. Not his harsh delivery system, tho. 

I'm not a fan of the teflon, either. I like starting with clean threads and using grease. Then again, most of my parts are of the high-quality variety. But I have used teflon on some low-end parts in an attempt to quiet things as a last resort.


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

Nah, no support needed. It's just internet protocol. After all, if we all knew how to work on our bikes satisfactorily, would we be posing beginner questions or advice to others on the 'net? Of course not, but everyone is an expert (including me).

And a disclaimer- I don't work at a shop anymore, much less own one, but I guarantee that my builds and repairs are at the level of the most elite shops (or however my new friend called them), or better. It's nice to not have to be at the mercy of others for installations, adjustments, tools, etc., especially when you have to "bro up" an $8/hour employee with some beer to gain some insight. 

Now, where did I place the spanner wrench for the lockring on my bottom bracket?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

GTDave said:


> a drunk and happy hero.


Is there any other kind?


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i used it on a bottom bracket once. i think it quieted the creaking. not sure why i resorted to that, it must have been 10yrs ago.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Pancho's Balls said:


> If everything is as it should be on a bike, you shouldn't be creaking with a greased bottom bracket.


Key word = "if". Sometimes manufacturing tolerances just ain't what we'd like them to be.



Pancho's Balls said:


> Plumber's tape has no place on a bike, whatsoever.


Why not? If it works and has no ill effects, then isn't it all good? Bikes are just mechanical devices after all. If I rebadged plumbers tape as "Uncle Grumpy's Teflon Impregnated Bicycle Thread Treatment Tape" and charged an extra $5 per roll, would that make it better?

Works for suspension fluid in MTB forks, which is just rebadged and repriced moto-x fork oil or transmission fluid.



Pancho's Balls said:


> But since others have done it, that has to make it an acceptable solution.


Since others have done it, it has worked, and has had no ill effects then yeah, it's acceptable.

For the record, I was having some noise in a BB and asked a mate of mine who was a team mechanic. He said if a good clean/grease/properly torqued cups didn't fix it, then try teflon tape.

Grumps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Pancho's Balls said:


> I'm the noob? Really? The last time I was in the "dozens" of bottom bracket installations, Clinton was in his first term in office, and OJ was being driven around in his white Ford Bronco (I remember it, as I was watching in on my day off from the bike shop).


Ahhh, there's the problem, too old school. Since then, all the hip kids are using teflon tape!  

Q. Why did the plumber holiday in Antarctica?

A. He was looking for a tight seal.

Grumps


----------



## Khuan (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, I really didn't expect such a lively response to this question.

Based on numbers, it seems teflon tape is safe to use, so I think we can let this debate end now. Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that was awsome, man


----------

